# Wiedereinsteiger sucht nette Gilde



## NyteWysh (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

 

nach etlichen Jahren Pause habe ich wieder mit WOW angefangen und mich hat das Fieber erneut gepackt. Zurzeit spiele ich auf ANTONIDAS einen weiblichen Mönch (45), der mir viel Spaß bereitet. Daneben habe ich noch einen Schurken (60), eine Druidin (51), einen Todesritter (66) und einen Zwerg (60) auf meinem Account. Diese müssen allerdings neu ausgebildet werden und ich muss das spezielle spielen noch trainieren. Raid-Erfahrung besitze ich leider nicht.

 

Serverwechsel bei Bedarf nicht ausgeschlossen.

 

Ich selber bin ein &#8222;älteres Kaliber&#8220;  (53) und bezeichne mich eher als &#8222;Casual Gamer&#8220;. Bin mehrmals in der Woche online, muss/will aber meinem Leben außerhalb von WOW den Vorrang geben. Kann also durchaus sein, dass ich mal ein paar Tage offline bin, oder aber abends keine Zeit habe. Terminabsprachen halte ich aber ein und sollte doch mal was dazwischen kommen, sage ich rechtzeitig ab. Unentschuldigtes Fehlen sollte es eigentlich nicht geben. Ansonsten bin ich sehr hilfsbereit und eher &#8222;still als laut&#8220;.

 

Ich suche eine freundliche und entspannte Gilde, wo gern zusammen Quests absolviert werden, mit der man zusammen Instanzen besucht und vielleicht auch Raids macht. Alles aber kein Zwang. Sollte mal nichts passieren, ist das natürlich auch kein Weltuntergang.

 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich von Euch höre.

 

Herzliche Grüße

Detlef


----------



## Vendemaire (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Detlef, 

 

solltest du noch immer auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gilde sein, in welcher du den Spaß zu WoW weiterhin ausleben und mit anderen Verrücken teilen kannst, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du dich mal auf unserer Webseite http://www.zwielichtwacht.de/umschauen würdest und/oder wir uns ingame (wir sind ebenfalls auf Antonidas beheimatet) mal unterhalten könnten.

 

Wir sind aktuell auf der Suche nach Spielern, welche gern Bestandteil einer harmonischen Gildengemeinschaft sein möchten - neben Instanzen, gemeinsamen PvP und ab Januar startenden Raids im nhc/hc-Modus ist es uns aber auch wichtig immer den Menschen hinter dem Char zu sehen. Wir können also gut nachvollziehen, wenn man mal ein paar Tage "abwesend" ist. Hauptsache man hat zusammen Spass 

 

Gern bieten wir auch jedem Interessenten eine Möglichkeit nur an manchen Tagen mitzuraiden und Erfahrungen setzen wir grundsätzlich nicht voraus. Die kann man sich schliesslich schnell aneignen.

 

Es würde uns freuen von dir zu hören - bis dahin einen schönen Abend, eine frohe Vorweihnachtszeit und viel Spaß in Azeroth, 

 

Vende


----------



## Manameus (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, Detlef,

 

Ich glaube, ich kann dir unsere Gilde mit gutem Gewissen ans Herz legen, auch wenn wir nicht auf Antonidas, sondern auf Ambossar spielen. Bei uns siehts sehr familiär aus und d.h. reallife geht vor! Wir machen eigentlich fast nur PVE zusammen und erfreuen uns an der schönen World of Warcraft mit all ihrem Witz und den Hintergrundgeschichten. Die Spieler sind meistens abends und am Wochenende online, aber auch so gibt es fast immer Spieler_Innen, die zu anderen Zeiten online anzutreffen sind. Es gibt keine Pflichten oder ähnliches. Ansonsten nehme ich die Gilde als sehr höflich im Umgang war (man grüßt sich, gratuliert einander, hilft sich gegenseitig, etc.) Das Durchschnittsalter dürfte wohl irgendwo zwischen 35 und 45 liegen, jenseits der 50 gibt es aber auch bereits Mitspieler_Innen bei uns ;-). Der Gildenmeister (Mertin) ist schon seit 2004 (also von Anfang an) dabei und so ist die Gilde vermutlich eine der ältesten - wenn nicht sogar die älteste - Gilde auf dem Realm. Der Realm heißt wie gesagt *Ambossar*, die Gilde heißt *Mystic Dragons*. :-) TeamSpeak haben wir ebenfalls (ist aber kein Muss, sondern nur ein Angebot für alle Mitglieder) und derzeit sind die meisten gerade dabei Draenor zu erkunden, andere - wie ich - twinken lieber noch ein bisschen in der alten Welt herum.

 

Nach den Zahlen und Fakten (Erfolge, Mitglieder, etc.) kannst du nach der Gilde hier suchen: http://gildenleitung...ildensuche.html

Zum Kennenlernen sprichst du uns am besten einfach mal an (du könntest dir bspw. einen kleinen Twink auf unserem Realm erstellen, um uns mal anzuflüstern (/wer mystic dragons), falls das über die Realmpoolzusammenlegung nicht so gut klappt) :-)


----------

